# proprio quando



## mikyfy1

Hola!!! He traducido esta frase: "Proprio quando vai in giro te ne accorgi" con "Justo cuando sales afuera te das cuenta de lo que es". Està bien?
Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Yo la traducirías con "Justo cuando te mueves/sales te das cuenta"

Dependiendo del contexto podría ser "Justo cuando sales *fuera* te das cuenta"

Ten en cuenta que "fuera" y "afuera" son cosas distintas.


----------



## pumy

No suena mal. Otra opción es:

Precisamente cuando sales afuera te das cuenta...

Saludos


----------



## pumy

Neuromante said:


> Ten en cuenta que "fuera" y "afuera" son cosas distintas.



De acuerdo con la observación


----------



## 0scar

Falta contexto pero en principio diría "justo cuando  andas por ahí te das cuenta"


----------



## Agró

"Justo cuando sales *fuera* te das cuenta".

Ni *fuera *ni *afuera*, no hace ninguna falta.

"Salir" ya conlleva en sí mismo la idea de "fuera" o "afuera"; es completamente superfluo (no se va a salir "adentro", ¿no?).


----------



## Neuromante

Pero se pede salir "de" o "hacia" o...   No es superfluo.

De hecho:
Salir fuera y salir afuera significan dos cosas muy distintas.
Además, ya puse arriba del todo que yo lo diría sin "fuera" pero que dependiendo del contexto (Añado que también de la intención) puede ser necesario. Si te refieres a salir de tu país y has estado hablando de él, por ejemplo, es necesario, en caso contrario darías a entender que lo consideras una especie de prisión.


----------



## Agró

Definición de 'salir' en el DPD:
*salir(se)*. *1. *‘Pasar de dentro a fuera’.

Sigue pareciéndome superfluo, innecesario, redundante y... feo.


----------



## annapo

Perchè andare in giro lo traducente con salir?


----------



## Neuromante

En mi primera entrada ya puse que hace falta el contexto y, además de salir, puse "te mueves", como opción para "in giro" entendido como "por ahí"


----------



## honeyheart

annapo said:


> Perchè andare in giro lo traducente con salir?


Tu come lo traduci?

Io direi "justo cuando vas a dar una vuelta te das cuenta de ello", ma non sono sicura perché manca il contesto.


----------



## Neuromante

Honey: Es que puede referirse a cuando te relacionas con determinado tipo de gente de la que ya se ha comentado algo antes.


Por ejemplo cuando estás comentando que necesitas determinado tipo de información sobre alguien del que sabes que se dedica a as apuestas y comentas que te vas a acercar al hipódromo o a alguno e los típicos locales de las películas para intentar sonsacar a alguien. En ese caso "in giro" se traduciría como "en le mundillo/ambiente" y el "vai" como "te metes" "Justo cuando te metes en el mundillo de..."


----------



## mikyfy1

por "vai in giro" entendìa cuando sales fuera de tu casa, cuando sales por las calles, puedo decir solo sale o tengo que poner afuera y que diferencia hay entre fuera y afuera que no me queda claro.
Gracias!


----------



## El tano trucho

Neuromante said:


> En ese caso "nel giro" se traduciría como "en le mundillo/ambiente"


Saludos,
ETT


----------

